# scannare



## francisgranada

Ciao a tutti.

In una fiaba ho letto questo:

_"Scanna la pecora e mangia la carne: mi serve solo la sua pelliccia". _

La mia domanda è se il verbo _scannare _si usa comunemente nel senso di "ammazzare un animale", oppure oggi si preferisce qualche termine diverso? 

(Ve lo chiedo perché il verbo _scannare _si usa anche nel senso di _scannerizzare _e poi nelle favole si incontrano spesso anche parole ormai poco usate). 

Grazie in anticipo.


----------



## ohbice

Scannare è usato per indicare l'uccisione (di un animale ma anche di un essere umano) con una certa tecnica. Non mi sembra poco usato.

Ps: quando sento "scannare" per scansionare (o scannerizzare, come tu suggerisci) mi vengono i brividi


----------



## Paulfromitaly

francisgranada said:


> (Ve lo chiedo perché il verbo _scannare _si usa anche nel senso di _scannerizzare _e poi nelle favole si incontrano spesso anche parole ormai poco usate).
> 
> .



Diciamo che qualche semianalfabeta lo usa in quel senso


> http://www.treccani.it/vocabolario/tag/scannare/
> 
> *scannare*3 v. tr., non com. – In informatica, discutibile e sconsigliabile adattamento dell’ingl. (_to_) _scan_, usato talora al posto di _scannerizzare_ o_ scandire_ (più com. _passare allo scanner_).


----------



## alfaalfa

Ciao Francis.


> scannare si usa anche nel senso di scannerizzare


 io non lo userei, perché farebbe confusione ed è veramente brutto. Meglio scansionare.
Scannare è sinonimo di sgozzare. Quindi uccidere un animale tagliando la gola. Oggi gli animali destinati all'alimentazione umana vengono macellati (anche se nel macello/mattatoio vengono di fatto sgozzati). Però puoi incontrare in un bosco un animale scannato dal suo predatore.
Un essere umano può essere scannato cioè ucciso in modo brutale.
Scannarsi (riflessivo) riferito agli umani implica una lotta violenta per ottenere lo stesso obiettivo (si erano scannati per quel posto di lavoro).
Però Paul, non che io sia d'accordo con quanto segue leggo anche:


> http://www.accademiadellacrusca.it/...e-risposte/scannare-scannerizzare-scansionare
> *Scannare / scannerizzare / scansionare*





> Ci sono arrivate molte richieste di chiarimento riguardo alla scelta del verbo da utilizzare per indicare l'operazione di acquisizione di immagini attraverso lo scanner. _Scandire_,_ scannare, scannerizzare? _Ce lo chiedono P.G. Masullo, E. Spinardi, E. Brioschi, N. Leonardi.
> Nel n° 9 della _Crusca per voi _Giovanni Nencioni così si era espresso sulla questione dell'accoglimento di forestierismi tecnici nell'italiano:
> "... Ovviamente in ambienti tecnici, e dove non ci sia perfetta coincidenza semantica, il forestierismo è, oltre che lecito, necessario. Ma fuori dall'uso strettamente tecnico e della comunicazione informatica, che per la sua fulmineità ed universalità esige una lingua unica, senza l'impaccio e il possibile equivoco della traduzione, assumere, oltre tutto, una parvenza di tecnici ostentando termini inglesi non mi pare neppure cosa di buon gusto; quando invece i veri tecnici tendono, in ambiente italiano, a italianizzare alla meglio gli stessi anglismi, formando ibridi come _softuerista_, _softuerizzare_,_scannerizzare_, _formattare_, che sono tuttavia segno di una buona coscienza linguistica, queste formazioni possono essere accolte."
> La riflessione di Nencioni appare ormai acquisita dai più recenti dizionari che registrano queste forme, come il _Grande Dizionario Italiano dell'uso _curato da Tullio De Mauro in cui si trovano, con la stessa accezione di 'acquisire le immagini attraverso lo scanner', _scandire_, _scannare_, _scannerare_,_scannerizzare_, e anche _eseguire una scansione _(e _scansionare_, termine non contenuto nel De Mauro ma molto usato)e il forestierismo puro _scanning._Quindi massima libertà di scelta.​


​


----------



## francisgranada

Ciao a tutti e grazie per le vostre risposte . 

P.S. Per quanto riguarda l'uso nel significato di _scansionare/scanerizzare_, posso dirvi che anche a me - non madrelingua - suona male (un po' innaturale/forzato). A proposito, dalle vostre risposte ho capito che va meglio dire _scansionare _che _scannerizzare_. E' così?

*********************************************
Ciao Alfa.

Per quanto riguarda la tua citazione dell'Accademia della Crusca, fino a un certo grado sono d'accordo. Il mio "mestiere" è la programmazione (creare programmi), quindi sono un "_softuerista_" (personalmente scriverei "_softwarista_" - ancor peggio  ...). Insomma, da informatico conosco benissimo il fenomeno di creare parole basate su termini inglesi _ad hoc. _  Nell'ambito della mia propria professione questo è inevitabile, altrimenti uno non riuscirebbe ad esprimersi. _Eo ipso,_ non esiste nessuna Accademia (o istituto linguistico) che sarebbe in grado di impedire la creazione o l'uso di questi termini. Questo, ovviamente, non è un fenomeno specificamente italiano, vale forse per tutte le lingue del mondo. 

Nonostante ciò, prima di accettare "ufficialmente" (= inserire nei dizionari) una parola nata _ad hoc_, secondo me bisognerebbe prendere in considerazione il suo vero e preciso significato, l'esistenza di termini già presenti nella lingua, evitare costruzioni del tutto innaturali, eccetera ...

Per esempio, il verbo _scannare_ (brutto o no), strettamente parlando, secondo me non ha (o meglio: non dovrebbe avere) lo stesso significato che _scannerizzare_. _Scannirezzare_ suggerisce l'uso di un apparecchio specifico (chiamato _scanner_) per ottenere un'immagine o un testo p.e. da una carta, mentre _scannare_ significherebbe piuttosto una certa azione/attività per ottenere dei dati da una superficie/area, indipendentemente dal mezzo/apparecchio utilizzato. Forse il verbo _scansionare_ è quello che corrisponde bene al termine inglese (to scan). Se è così, allora direi che il verbo _scannare_ (nel senso di _scansionare_) è del tutto inutile nella lingua italiana (però farei differenza tra _scannerizzare_ e _scansionare_).


----------



## alfaalfa

Ciao Francis.
Scannare con la tecnologia cozza di brutto, quindi no. 


> personalmente scriverei "_softwarista" - ancor peggio _


Programmatore? Meglio 


> da informatico conosco benissimo il fenomeno di creare parole basate su termini inglesi _ad hoc.Nell'ambito della mia propria professione questo è inevitabile, altrimenti uno non riuscirebbe ad esprimersi_


Nella mia azienda siamo in fase di _roll-out_ e tutti usano il verbo rollare (che in italiano ha altro significato) per esprimere un concetto molto ampio con una sola parola.


> il verbo _scannare (nel senso di scansionare) è del tutto inutile nella lingua italiana_





> però farei differenza tra _scannerizzare e scansionare_


Se usi lo scanner puoi scannerizzare, scansionare o scansire per ottenere delle scansioni ad es in PDF. Ma se stai stai facendo una TAC o un rilievo aereo/satellitare per ottenere le scansioni puoi solo scansionare o scansire.
Mi fermo perché mi sembra di essere già off topic 
P.S. Complimenti per il tuo italiano


----------



## Nino83

Per quel che vale, posso dire che sento molto (ma molto molto) di più "scannerizzare" che "scansionare". 

"Scansionare" lo sento usare, per lo più, quando ci si riferisce ad un antivirus (scansionare il PC significa fare una scansione con un programma antivirus).


----------



## Sempervirens

francisgranada said:


> Ciao a tutti.
> 
> In una fiaba ho letto questo:
> 
> _"Scanna la pecora e mangia la carne: mi serve solo la sua pelliccia". _
> 
> La mia domanda è se il verbo _scannare _si usa comunemente nel senso di "ammazzare un animale", oppure oggi si preferisce qualche termine diverso?
> 
> (Ve lo chiedo perché il verbo _scannare _si usa anche nel senso di _scannerizzare _e poi nelle favole si incontrano spesso anche parole ormai poco usate).
> 
> Grazie in anticipo.



Ciao! Nel mio modo di vedere le cose, scannare un animale lo intendo come un modo cruento di compiere la cosa. Indubbiamente con vista di sangue sgorgante a iosa.    In certi contesti dunque preferirei usare il più eufemistico verbo abbattere. Chiamala sensibilità, non so, ma a mio figlio leggendogli una fiaba eviterei di usare il verbo scannare...mah! È anche vero che la vita è quella che è...
Sempre sul tema, poco piacevole, di " togliere la vita ad un animale", un altro verbo è accoppare.

Per gli altri usi rimando ai dizionari. 

S.V


----------



## ohbice

Sempervirens said:


> Ciao! Nel mio modo di vedere le cose, scannare un animale lo intendo come un modo cruento di compiere la cosa. Indubbiamente con vista di sangue sgorgante a iosa. In certi contesti dunque preferirei usare il più eufemistico verbo abbattere. Chiamala sensibilità, non so, ma a mio figlio leggendogli una fiaba eviterei di usare il verbo scannare...mah! È anche vero che la vita è quella che è...
> Sempre sul tema, poco piacevole, di " togliere la vita ad un animale", un altro verbo è accoppare.
> 
> Per gli altri usi rimando ai dizionari.
> 
> S.V



Ciao Sempervirens. A me scannare non mi fa nessun effetto strano quando è riferito a un animale (nel caso in questione una pecora). Se non hai una pistola di quelle usate nei macelli, difficile uccidere un animale senza scannarlo (da canna (della gola) con prefisso s, vedo nel vocabolario). Soprattutto se vuoi utilizzarne la carne, è meglio che la maggior parte del sangue fuoriesca nel modo più rapido possibile. Anche in un contesto di fiaba, dunque, se il termine è usato nel suo significato "tecnico", non avrei problemi a leggerlo ai miei nipotini.
Ciao.

@ Nino: a me scansionare piace, nonostante (hai ragione) si presti a usi diversi. Ma la stessa cosa vale per scandire, per scannare...
Ciao.
p


----------



## Sempervirens

Ciao, oh-bice! Sì capisco. Non l'ho scritto perché pensavo che non ce ne fosse bisogno ma rimedio subito. Usando la prima persona del verbo intendere (_intendo_) e  preferire( _preferirei_) credevo di aver evidenziato che si tratta di impressioni personali. Cioè parlo per me, e non per gli altri. Comunque ti ringrazio per le delucidazioni in merito alla faccenda. In effetti, come dici tu,le cose stanno come sono. 

Salutii


----------



## Odysseus54

A me invece stupisce l'opinione della Crusca riportata piu' sopra sull'uso di 'scannare' in ambito informatico.  Non perche' e' un neologismo su base inglese, ma perche' e' un verbo che in italiano ha un significato molto preciso e molto diverso da quello di 'scan'.


----------



## alfaalfa

Odysseus54 said:


> A me invece stupisce l'opinione della Crusca


Anche a me ed è per questo che l'ho citata; però è anche un articolo del 2002 che cita un altro articolo del 1994!!! Praticamente non c'era neanche internet.


----------



## ohbice

Sempervirens said:


> Usando la prima persona del verbo intendere (_intendo_) e preferire( _preferirei_) credevo di aver evidenziato che si tratta di impressioni personali.



Anche l'inciso "A me" (post 9) serve a introdurre un parere personale. Ciao


----------



## Sempervirens

Vedo. Scusa la distrazione!  Tante teste, tanti pareri. Ed è meglio così.

Ciao!


----------



## giginho

Sapete cosa mi stupisce? che nessuno abbia citato questo significato di scannare:

scannare = andare a tavoletta in macchina / moto

Quindi vi chiedo: è un regionalismo torinese o è universalmente noto in Italia, anche solo a livello gergale?

Grazie!


----------



## alfaalfa

giginho said:


> scannare = andare a tavoletta in macchina / moto


Mai sentito nell'Italia del medio/basso Adriatico.


----------



## Nino83

Mai sentito nemmeno in Sicilia.


----------



## Odysseus54

Ne' nelle Marche ne' a Milano.


----------



## Sempervirens

giginho said:


> Sapete cosa mi stupisce? che nessuno abbia citato questo significato di scannare:
> 
> scannare = andare a tavoletta in macchina / moto
> 
> Quindi vi chiedo: è un regionalismo torinese o è universalmente noto in Italia, anche solo a livello gergale?
> 
> Grazie!



Ciao! Sotto queste spoglie è la prima volta che lo sento mentovare.

S.V


----------



## giginho

Amen, vuol dire che non si usa fuori da Torino e provincia, forse, al massimo, in Piemonte.

Grazie a tutti per le info!


----------



## Sempervirens

giginho said:


> Amen, vuol dire che non si usa fuori *dal* Torino e provincia, forse, al massimo, in Piemonte.
> 
> Grazie a tutti per le info!



Giginho, non per fare il palloccoloso ma ho come il sentore che tu voglia riferirti alla città di Torino, e non alla squadra del Torino. 

Dunque volevi senz'altro dire "...fuori da Torino e provincia...". 

Saluti


----------



## giginho

Ero di fretta e mi è scappata una "l" di troppo....tanto più che io tifo per la vera squadra di Torino.....

Grazie della segnalazione, ho corretto il post incriminato!


----------



## Sempervirens

Giginho, _si fa quel che si pole. _ A queste cose semplici ci arrivo. Sul più difficile però mi fermo eh!

Per rimanere sul tema: Mi sembra che ai miei tempi era possibile usare il verbo scannare in riferimento a chi si faceva troppe canne, Ti risulta? 

S.V


----------



## dragonseven

giginho said:


> Sapete cosa mi stupisce? che nessuno abbia citato questo significato di scannare:
> 
> scannare = andare a tavoletta in macchina / moto
> 
> Quindi vi chiedo: è un regionalismo torinese o è universalmente noto in Italia, anche solo a livello gergale?
> 
> Grazie!


 Ciao Gigiño! 
Ti assicuro che se lo usi in Lombardia in riferimento ai motori farai fatica a trovare qualcuno che non comprenda cosa intendi. 
Nella frase "Ho scannato l'auto in tangenziale" l'unico dubbio che sorge è se questa è stata solo 'tirata' o se, a furia di 'tirarla' (magari senza acqua nel radiatore, o avendo l'olio esausto, o andando fuori giri senza cambiare marcia, o altre cose del genere), si è 'bruciata' (avendo fuso il radiatore, o il motore, o la testata).
Insomma dalle mie parti il gergale *scannare*, in tema di motori, ha due significati: quello detto da te, e quello di "aver rovinato una parte importante del mezzo" che potrebbe comportare un investimento per la riparazione vicino, pari o superiore al valore del mezzo stesso.


*Scannare* da 'scanner' non lo posso proprio accettare e credo che non lo accetterò mai.


----------

